# Wie ändere ich die IP Adresse bei einer S7 1200,wenn ich schon eine vergeben habe?



## leix (14 September 2012)

Hallo Helfer,
Wie ändere ich die IP Adresse bei einer S7 1200,wenn ich schon eine vergeben habe?

CPU: 1212 AC/DC/Rly

Die alte IP Adresse ist die 192.168.0.20

Und ich will sie umändern in die

192.168.1.20

Nun meine Frage. Wie kann ich der CPU eine neue IP Adresse verpassen, wenn die CPU schon eine hat.

Ich habe schon Folgendes probiert-> über Online Zugänge...kein Erfolg.

Über Gerätekonfiguration...kein Erfolg

...immer wird gemeckert 

Ich will damit sagen. Trage ich 192.168.1.20....Keine Onlineverbindung
Trage ich wieder 192.168.0.20 ein. Bin ich online.

Was mache ich falsch?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 September 2012)

Probiers mal so:
Erst die neue SPS Adresse im Projekt einstellen.
Dann Station "Laden in Gerät" auswählen und den Timeout beim Laden abwarten. Dieser kommt weil die Station unter der neuen IP ja noch nicht erreichbar ist. Dann kannst du den Haken "alle erreichbaren Teilnehmer anzeigen" setzen. Nach einer Gedenkminute sollte deine SPS mit der alten IP-Adresse in der Liste auftauchen. Diese markierst du dann in der Liste und klickst auf "Laden".
Nach Neustart der SPS sollte diese unter der neuen IP erreichbar sein.

Bei deiner neuen IP bist du in einem anderen Subnetz, da kann es sein dass dein PG die SPS nicht erreichen kann. Ggf. zum Laden eine andere Subnetzmaske einstellen, aber vielleicht geht es auch so.


----------



## leix (14 September 2012)

Hallo Thomas,
Alles kein Erfolg
->immer die Meldung.....Kein erreichbarer Teilnehmer im ausgewählten Netz gefunden

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 September 2012)

Wie geschrieben, du wechselst mit der SPS das Subnetz.
Welche IP-Adresse hat denn dein PG wenn du deine Versuche machst? Hängt ein Router oder sonstiges dazwischen?


----------



## leix (14 September 2012)

Hallo Thomas
Habe ich gemacht. eingestellt habe ich 192.168.1.20 sub 255.255.0.0. und nicht wie sonst 255.255.255.0
Kein Router oder sonstiges.......

Kein Erfolg

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 September 2012)

Ich meine die Adresse deines Programmiergerätes (PG). Kannst du die SPS denn anpingen?


----------



## leix (14 September 2012)

Auch das bringt nichts

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 September 2012)

Was heißt bringt nichts? Du kommst doch auf die SPS drauf oder?

Ich habe gerade bei mir ähnliches probiert.
Die S7-1200 hat vorher IP 192.168.1.191, Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0.
Mein PG hat 192.168.1.10, Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0.
Ich stelle im Projekt die IP-Adresse der SPS auf 192.168.0.191 um.
Ich versuche zu laden, Timeout, und wähle "erreichbare Teilnehmer an". SPS wird unter der alten IP gefunden.
Wenn ich nur versuche zu laden kommt eine Abfrage dass die SPS wegen unterschiedlichen Subnetzen später nicht mehr erreichbar sei, und TIA mit eine entsprechende weitere IP zuweisen will (habe ich abgebrochen).

Ich habe von den Abfragen zwei Screenshots angehängt. 
Kommt sowas bei dir nicht? Hast du das TIA-Portal, und welche Version?


----------



## leix (14 September 2012)

Werde ich noch einmal probieren. 1000 Danke und berichte weiter

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Simon (17 September 2012)

Servus, hatte auch schon das Problem das ich die IP-Add bei eine 1200er nicht aendern konnte. 
Nach mehren erfolglosen Versuchen mit TIA hatte ich dann IP mit den S7 1200 tool geaendert.

https://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csSearch&objaction=cssearch&lang=de&siteid=cseus&query=&query2=S7%201200%20tool&content=adsearch%2Fadsearch%2Easpx


----------



## leix (17 September 2012)

Danke,
Habe ich gemacht und werde es mal ausprobieren.
Jetzt noch ein Problem.
In Anhang befinden sich noch drei Zip Programme für die 1200 die ich nicht richtig Öffnen kann. Immer kommt ein Fenster wo darin steht....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx_v11 al11 ist keine korrekte Pfadangabe.

Was mache ich falsch?

Danke im Voraus

Gruß Jörg


----------



## rheumakay (18 September 2012)

..des Rätsels Lösung:
die Endung AL11 ist eine Bibliothek und kein Projekt (L=Library).
Du mußt dir ein neues Projekt anlegen und dort diese Bibliothek einfügen (vorher extrahieren..)
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## leix (29 September 2012)

Hallo rheumakay,Hallo an Alle,
ja das hat wunderbar geklappt. Ich habe den FB2 vom ClockAlarm_V11 erfolgreich in meinen Programm mit eingearbeitet.

Aber jetzt tauchen ein neues Probleme auf.
folgendes...Ich gebe über ein HMI Panel in einen Globalen Datenbaustein Zeiten für verschiedene Timer(Ton,TOF) ein. Die Daten kommen auch in meiner CPU an und werden verarbeitet. Alles supi. Aber jetzt kommt das Problem, wenn ich den Stecker ziehe und wieder einschalte gehen alle Daten verloren, obwohl ich im Datenbaustein ein Häkchen in Remanenzfenster gesetzt habe. Das ist aber wichtig für mich, denn die Steuerung muss nach einen Stromausfall wieder selbstständig anlaufen. 

Nun die Frage. Was mache ich falsch oder was muss ich noch programmieren?

Gruß Jörg


----------

